
A Child’s Puzzle Has Helped Unlock the Secrets of Magnetism - jelliclesfarm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-childs-puzzle-has-helped-unlock-the-secrets-of-magnetism-20190124/
======
Reedx
I always think of Richard Feynman's response to the magnet question:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0r930Sn_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0r930Sn_8)

~~~
Udik
If it weren't Feynman, I'd swear he's just beating around the bush because he
doesn't want to admit he doesn't know the answer. :)

~~~
effie
Indeed. He then actually does admit that, but indeed he does so in so many
words, which was however probably expected given the nature of the interview.
His start is rough, even arrogant, but then it gets better. I think the part
where he answers is basically "so far magnetic and electric forces look like
basic elements of nature, we can't explain them using anything simpler or more
familiar. In fact these forces are what we use to explain the familiar
mechanical forces."

------
Bjartr
Whoever thought a 3k (resolution) gif was a good idea should be informed it
made the page all but unusable for me on Chrome on my desktop.

------
phkahler
This concept seems like it may have application in the understanding of
superconductivity.

------
djmips
The 15 puzzle is for all ages.

~~~
J5892
No child is too puerile to be beneath its entertaining powers, and no man is
too vigorous or in too high station to escape its fascination,

------
FiveSquared
This does not need to be in all caps, but good submission regardless.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Apologies. I cut and pasted it. I couldn’t edit it on time.

~~~
phailhaus
Half of HN posts are in caps, don't worry about it.

------
DerekL
This article was originally published on another site, and was already posted
on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995360)

~~~
sctb
OK, we've updated the link from [https://www.wired.com/story/a-childs-puzzle-
helped-uncover-h...](https://www.wired.com/story/a-childs-puzzle-helped-
uncover-how-magnets-really-work/).

